# Importing CPU



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey guys,

What do you think about importing 2x Intel Xeon E5 2670? They are Sandy Bridge Chips but 8 core. They are selling for 70 USD. I am thinking importing twice will beat everything I can buy here. Let me know your thoughts. 

Building a 32-Thread Xeon Monster PC for Less Than the Price of a Haswell-E Core i7 | TechSpot Indi
Intel Xeon E5 2670 2 60GHz 20MB Cache 8GT s LGA2011 8 Core CPU Processor SR0H8 | eBay


----------



## nac (Apr 4, 2016)

- How much duty you will have to pay for importing?
- Intel has international warranty?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 5, 2016)

nac said:


> - How much duty you will have to pay for importing?
> - Intel has international warranty?



1. I am trying to get an quote for it. 
2. They are pulled out server chips. Warranty won't be applicable here.


----------



## nac (Apr 5, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> 1. I am trying to get an quote for it.
> 2. They are pulled out server chips. Warranty won't be applicable here.


Pulled out in the sense, USED? Ebay seller listed as "Clean pulls", but classified as "USED".
I kinda jumped after seeing the price of the processor, but after getting price for other core components it's waaay over my budget. CPU+MB (X79)+8GB RAM+GPU > 70+250+80+40+Shipping and duties, at least I am looking at $500 
That C2 stepping chip is a kind of Xeon Processor not something we have to buy extra, right? Earlier version of Intel Xeon E5 2670 came out with C1 stepping chip, and the article suggest us to go for C2 which is the latest, right?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 5, 2016)

nac said:


> Pulled out in the sense, USED? Ebay seller listed as "Clean pulls", but classified as "USED".
> I kinda jumped after seeing the price of the processor, but after getting price for other core components it's waaay over my budget. CPU+MB (X79)+8GB RAM+GPU > 70+250+80+40+Shipping and duties, at least I am looking at $500
> That C2 stepping chip is a kind of Xeon Processor not something we have to buy extra, right? Earlier version of Intel Xeon E5 2670 came out with C1 stepping chip, and the article suggest us to go for C2 which is the latest, right?



Yes, pulled out means used. They were removed from Working Servers. The chip is genuine. 

(SR0KX) chips are C2 Stepping. Multiple Amazon Sellers with good reviews are selling it here but only few of them does International Shipping which is costly even without customs. Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Intel E5-2670 2.60Ghz 20M Cache 8-Core 115W Processor SR0K

I will try to get a quote from some company like shopinternational to see what could be the final price. The deal is much better if some body is coming from USA and bring the chip with them. Which is the cheapest X79 mobo available in India?


----------



## nac (Apr 5, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Which is the cheapest X79 mobo available in India?


If you're getting m/b from India it will be even more expensive I think. I saw few X79 boards in Amazon, cheapest costs about 27k from Asus and Intel.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 5, 2016)

nac said:


> If you're getting m/b from India it will be even more expensive I think. I saw few X79 boards in Amazon, cheapest costs about 27k from Asus and Intel.



Well, I reside in India. Importing a Mobo will never be feasible for me.


----------



## nac (Apr 5, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Well, I reside in India. Importing a Mobo will never be feasible for me.



Try local shops, they are usually tend to be cheaper than online. Sub 20k should be good deal for brand new one. They able to get to get dual socket m/b for under $300. BTW, that site is an Indian site All their quoting are in $$$, so I assume they procured it from overseas...


----------

